# Shaky eggs



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

My eggs are on day 21and I have seen no movement of any kind. Is this normal? The lat batch shook a day before etc..


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you candled them?


----------

